# pottytrained toddler peeing on floor...argh



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

DD (30 month) is driving me bonkers. She started using the potty on her own (no training whatsoever) at 18 moths, she was without diapers during the day, only needed one for naptime and night. That went well for about four weeks or so and then she suddenly started peeing everywhere again, also she peed in her toybox, in bowls, sippycups, cups etc, whatever she could find, she'd pee in. It takes a lot of me to stay calm and I tried to ignore it.

Now, at around 27 months or so she started using the potty more and more again (she was back on full time dipes in between). She's been going good for weeks now, no diapers, she'll tell me she has to go, she goes to Mother's day out without a diaper and even naps without one. Two days ago, she's started peeing on the carpet again. WTH is going on? Nothing has changed, everything is the same, I just don't know why she does that. It's pretty much a hit and miss now. She goes on the potty and I go in the playroom only to find a puddle of pee from earlier. We have carpet everywhere and I'm so tired of cleaning it up.

Any experience?? advise? What can I do?


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

My daughter was being uhm kind of defiant in her peeing as well. My response was to enforce that if she has an accident she has to go take a full bath because normally she's wearing clothes and the pee soaks her whole legs. I don't make them terribly warm baths. They aren't freezing, but they aren't cozy. We did this twice. We haven't had the problem since. I didn't yell at her. I didn't talk about it as a punishment, instead I was very matter of fact: "Ah man, now you have to wash up. Bummer. Into the bathroom we go! Oh sorry, I don't really want to waste the water letting it warm up if we are going to have to do this a lot so let's just get it over with fast." No toys, no playing, hurry up.


----------



## faithrainbow (Nov 23, 2010)

I would definitely suggest having her help to clean up the mess, and (if a full bath seems like too much!) changing her own clothes with as little interaction as possible from you. Another option (depending on how she feels about diapers, and how you feel about diapers), if she pees on the floor she has to put on a diaper for the rest of the day, or till after nap, or whatever. If you're trying to get her out of diapers, or if she wants to stay in diapers, this won't work well, but I've had some success with it (and it stops me from going crazy).

And good luck! Don't worry, this too shall pass.


----------



## faithrainbow (Nov 23, 2010)

PS Also, try taking her to the potty (with lots of positive interaction) every hour or so until she gets back in the habit of going when she needs to.


----------



## Courtney-Ostaff (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, this happens. My daughter is on a soft/liquid diet (long story) for the weekend, and I just found pee on the floor. She normally scampers about naked, and is really good about going to the potty we have in the living room, so it was a surprise. I think she just forgot to keep in touch about it. I find that regularly reminding (like every 45 minutes) is helpful.


----------



## nickysan (Jan 12, 2010)

Had the same issue with my DD, potty trained herself at 22 months, then 28months all went out the window, peeing everywhere. I found introducing sticker stars, something I didn't do first time round, has really worked, don't bother with a chart or anything, just give her a sparkly star to stick wherever she wants, usually her top, and give her lots of praise whenever she uses the potty or loo, talked about getting the stars for her, she came to the shop and chose them, was very excited about them, really seemed to sort it out in a day. Good luck


----------



## jenhaase405 (Jun 27, 2008)

My 30 month old is just starting to potty train. Here's my story of needing goggles while potty training.  I sympathize with you.

http://hahasforhoohas.com/next-time-wear-goggles-funny-pee-story/


----------

